# London in Black & White Lomography



## Bee Hedge (Oct 12, 2008)

#1






#2





#3


----------



## mark h (Oct 12, 2008)

Slightly larger images would be nice, but they look pretty good overall and definitey give a London vibe. The shot of Tower Bridge is my favourite.

Not much C&C to give - lomography doesn't really lend itself to C&C anyway as so much of it is random.

Good stuff


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 13, 2008)

#3 is amazing.


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 13, 2008)

I think these are great.  The balance you have in the compositions was nicely done.


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, thanks guys. Here's more.... 

#4





#5





#6


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 14, 2008)

#7





#8





#9


----------



## chris82 (Oct 14, 2008)

Excellent stuff.No 7 and 8 for me!Top job.


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 14, 2008)

chris82 said:


> Excellent stuff.No 7 and 8 for me!Top job.



No. 7 is my personal fav too


----------



## DoshKel (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow I really like #4 a lot. Great job!


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 18, 2008)

DoshKel said:


> Wow I really like #4 a lot. Great job!



Thanks DoshKel


----------



## Roger (Oct 18, 2008)

fantastic I like these a lot with #7 and #8 being my faves and #3 also very nice....the moodiness is palpable.


----------



## sunlioness (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job! I like 5 and 7 the most but they all have a lot of character.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Oct 18, 2008)

very cool, great shots, i like 1 and 8 the most :thumbup:


----------

